# New Cricket Pictures!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

She's 4 weeks old today, and I got these new pics! Isn't she just perfect??


































I can't believe I have to wait 4 more weeks!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh my! That eye patch and that mustache! OH, too cute!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What an adorable puppy. Love the markings!! I like your avatar,too, what a gorgeous fleur d'lis (sp?) !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - what an adorable puppy - 4 weeks??? ughh


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What a sweet face! I love the closeup!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my! She is just precious!!! That face is to die for.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so cute, she reminds me of a baby panda bear!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Her markings are really fun! It'll be neat watching how they come to look as she grows!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

She's a doll and it looks like she really is going to be a chocolate, cause I see a brown nose, right?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Definitely looks like a chocolate. She is really cute with adorable markings!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I LOVE her eye patch, that is going to look SOOO sharp when her hair grows out. And I love the name Cricket. Adorable!

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww, she is adorable. I love her markings too. In those photos she looks like she's a little sad -- no doubt waiting, impatiently for her new mommy. I know four weeks seems like forever now, but it will go fast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How adorable is she!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She is too cute!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> She is so cute, she reminds me of a baby panda bear!
> 
> Amanda


I was just going to say the same thing.

Great minds...........!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, that face!!! How could you not love it? 

Here's a funny, my 9 yr old just came in said "ahh, that one's cute. And kind of looks like that guy we learned about in school last yr. Hitler" :jaw:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Kim, what a cutie!!!! the markings are adorable!!! can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Cricket is precious! When is the date you get to pick her up?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG! That face! Those markings! What a cutie patootie...I almost can't stand it! You must be SOOOOOOO excited! Such a dollbaby.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Staring at her pics again, I feel like sucking on her chocolate nose :baby:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I feel like sucking on her chocolate nose


 ound:ound:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

uke:Ewwww..Doggy boogers!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, now thats a cute pup!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That is one cute girl! How will you ever get through the next 4 weeks? I am sure there are a lot of toys, clothes and treat recommendations on other threads that could keep you busy shopping the wholetime hehe.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cricket's face is absolutely adorable!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

She is just precious!!! Just a little doll !


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

She is adorable, I just love the black stash she has. You must be so excited.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Kim. Cricket is so adorable. I love her markings.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, she's so SWEET!!! And I love her name! I'd be chomping on the bit to get my hands on that doll if I were you!!! Oh my goodness!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

oh soooooo cute!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kim, Crickett is sooo precious! Her one black eye reminds me of the little dog in "Our Gang" comedies! I had a Crickett once.....love the name and absolutely LOVE your avatar!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, what a cutie-pie! I love her coloring!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

She is soo cute. She has really neat markings and looks like she is chocolate..yummy  It will be fun to see what she looks like all grown up, I bet she will be beautiful. 

Anjanette


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh so precious! Such fun markings. It will be interesting to watch her mature.
MORE PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sissygirl said:


> Cricket is precious! When is the date you get to pick her up?


I'll be picking her up March 6 if everything goes according to plan. The waiting is hard, but at least I have my other critters at home to play with. I don't know if I could do it with an animal-less house 

And yes, she is a chocolate! I can't wait to see how her coat changes in coloring as she grows.

Will post new pics as soon as they roll in. Thanks to all you guys for sharing in my excitement!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

Cricket is just too adorable for words. Love her eye patch, the little black ring around the other eye and that mustache is to die for!!!! I do't know how you are going to make it through the next four weeks!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My daughter just saw these photos of Cricket and says she looks like a professor with eyeglasses, a mustache, and hair sticking out from under a top hat that fell off. Soooo Cute!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Those eyes so dreamy, those markings, she is an absolute beauty!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very Cute! Kinda reminds me of daffy duck for some odd reason lol. Love the colouring on the face.


----------

